# Driffield Show..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All, added my name to the list of attendees to the above event, then duly rang Stone Leisure this morning to book in to the MHF club area, the lady on the phone said that Motorhomefacts have not applied for a club pitch to this event??

Can some one shed some light on this please?  

M&D


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Driffield - no Motorhomefacts camping area yet booked*

Same here - rang to book my place and Stone Leisure said nothing had been booked for Motorhomefacts so there wasn't a rally booking as yet? Been told to ring back Tuesday morning when hopefully someone will have sorted it.
Lynne and Keith in Carlisle


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Not to Sure*

Hi M & D,
I was looking at the Rally details this morning and wondering why there hasn't been much hype on the Discussion board 8O all the other rallies have had a lot of cover  , I was going to book but will wait for further details. :roll: :roll:

Vince


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

Just noticed that the Driffield event isn't in the rally block either, I'm sure it was at one time. Something strange going on here :?


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Spoke to M&D this morning about this problem, can either Jacquie or Richard drop me a line and we'll/I'll get things sorted.

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Hi M&D
> 
> Just noticed that the Driffield event isn't in the rally block either, I'm sure it was at one time. Something strange going on here


 It is there Ken honest! :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D

You're right - it is  

Senior moments continue to cloud my judgement :roll: 

Ian
I think Jacquie is still out on the road, and R&M have just moved house and haven't got the land line sorted yet Suggest you try Hymmi or ring Jacquie. Let me know if you need me to ring her.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Spoke to M&D this morning about this problem, can either Jacquie or Richard drop me a line and we'll/I'll get things sorted.
> 
> Ian


 Hi Ian, Jaqui is away on hols, spoke to her on her mobile, Mandy has spoken to Mary on her mobile,R&M are moving house and are not 'online' for at least 20 days yet and had no idea that the club area for MHF has not been booked for Driffield however they are still prepared to marshall the event,. 
Ian if you're willing to take things in hand, that would be great  
Phone No.s are being PM'd when mary phones from her landline tonight. :wink:

Regards M&D


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi M&D
Thank you for bringing this rally to the fore. I have been trying to help promote this rally and sent R&M a pm with what you say it is no wonder I have not had response.
I am rather annoyed at the comments on here, I have already booked the Friday & Saturday. I booked to be part of the MHF rally, my concern now is will MHF have a pitch? If not will I get my money back? I am sure R&M are not responsible as they are the Marshalls but who is? This is not the way I feel MHF wants to be portrayed, I have been helping a newcomer and invited him to attend rallies.
Maybe someone should check all of the other rallies to ensure MHF have the stated quotas? 
Could someone let us know the current state of play as soon as possible please.



gaspode said:


> Hi M&D
> 
> Just noticed that the Driffield event isn't in the rally block either, I'm sure it was at one time. Something strange going on here :?


Gaspode one of the reasons there may be confusion is there is a rallies forum and a Shows uk & abroad forum. 
Driffield is in 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15868-0-days0-orderasc-.html
The shows uk & abroad forum

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I booked on the 19th of April and mentioned that I would wish to be in the motorhomefacts.com area, I have just checked my tickets and noticed that it states "motorhome.fax" hmmmmmmmmm, there is also a number 1 on the ticket.

I shall be arriving on the Wednesday and look forward to meeting the other attendees.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve, I'm sorry that you have been let down, and appreciate your concerns regarding pitch allocation for this event, rest assured that you will be attending the meet with MHF.. Ian (bsb2000) is on the case first thing tomorrow, and hopefully this mess can be squared away asap.

I promise to keep you up to date as much as I possibly can on developments.
Rgds Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave
Thanks for getting in touch and thanks Ian in advance



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I booked on the 19th of April and mentioned that I would wish to be in the motorhomefacts.com area, I have just checked my tickets and noticed that it states "motorhome.fax" hmmmmmmmmm, there is also a number 1 on the ticket.
> 
> I shall be arriving on the Wednesday and look forward to meeting the other attendees.


This now worries me further as my tickets mention nothing just the number 39.

You as a moderator will know who is responsible I think? I do not wish to know but I believe the person/s who are need to be brought to task. Sorry if I know you but you should have ensured you completed the role given to you volunteer or not. If this is too much for you then you need to bring this to someones attention. 
Dave I would still suggest someone checks other bookings and makes sure the name of MHF does not end up a laughing stock of our competitors.
Dave may I also suggest someone sends a pm to all who have said they will attend to ensure they are not in the same boat as they may not as yet be aware.
Previously We have always just gone to sites on our own and then decided to give a MHF meet/rally a go. I have only attended two informal meets with MHF and I have found them to be very well organised and friendly. It was because of the way the first informal rally was organised/run that I booked Driffield. 
Thanks for your participation in sorting out this mess Dave.

Steve


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have only just been informed about this and will be in touch with Stone Leisure first thing in the morning,i booked the years shows with them.

I will let you know as soon as i have spoken with them.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Steve

I would suggest that you keep calm and refrain from suggesting that anyone be taken to task for whatever has happened here. I wouldn't expect you to be aware that the organisers of these shows are not exactly known for their efficiency and seem to make errors at every available opportunity. It's unlikely that the problem lies with anyone at MHF. It doesn't help when members immediately jump to the conclusion that the MHF organisers are to blame. Setting up a club area at an event such as this is much more involved than simply booking in to a camping site for the weekend. All the MHF rally coordinators are volunteers who give their time freely so that we can all enjoy these shows and to jump to conclusions without being aware of the facts is not acceptable, it simply upsets the volunteers.
I'm sure that your weekend away is quite safe once the organisers get their act together - and they usually do so at the last minute.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

Thankyou......... this is down to Stone Leisure and i will deal with it in the morning.

Hi Steve,

I think you should learn the facts before you post in future so that you don't end up the laughing stock.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi many years ago I organised several do's, I gave after all the brick bats that were hurled in my direction whether deserved or not, mainly by people who can't or will not do it themselves.

The amount of work that the volunteers put into organising these meets is tremendous and if occasionally things don't go to plan, whoever is to blame, they should as the yanks say "be cut some slack". You have my thanks.

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I would like to ask where stevercars reply went please???
Did Steve remove it or was it got at??? 

Thanks

Keith


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith
It has been removed and i would like it placed back in its original format and content
May I suggest a moderator move this post into the members bar


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Steve

Your post has been moved to the moderators forum.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi olley,

How right you are.

Just to put the record straight i filled in each form for the years shows,with all the rally marshall's details,i got back confirmation for them all except for Driffield i rang Stone Leisure and informed them of this immediately and they said it was all ok,i rang them again before Stratford and asked for the closing date for pre-booking at Driffield as i hadn't got the date as i had not received the confirmation,they told me and said it was fine.

Stevercar,

Just to let you know if you check the Driffield post i did not ignore your request i did put the date on the title but i could not resticky it and asked if nuke could sort it for me,i was about to put on a new post tonight and sticky that.

If someone had rang me this afternoon as they were asked to by LadyJ this would have been sorted today.....

Jacquie has asked me to let you know she is still away and will be staying out untill after the Lincoln Show.

Richard & Mary,have asked me to let you know that due to moving house they will be off-line for 20 days if anyone wishs to get a message to either R & M or LadyJ please pm or e-mail me thanks.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
As i am unable to have a voice the voice will become silent to this post. 
I will visit this post only to get details until the results have been decided.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have spoken to Stone Leisure this morning and it is all sorted they had mislaid the Driffield booking form,it would never have been a problem as i would have rang them this week anyway.

We have been allocated our rally area now and anyone who has general area tickets just write MHF's on them and the show staff will direct you to rally area,if you are concerned please just return your tickets and new ones will be sent to you but there really is no need to.........also anyone who can only make it at the last minute and pay on the gate(no £2 discount though  ) can if the rally marshal's Richard & Mary have room for you join them in the MHF's rally area.

As Gaspode has rightly said these shows do come together at the last minute,the ground plans have not been drawn up yet,they can't anyway as pre-booking hasn't closed yet,the closing date for pre-booking is Tuesday 18 July,the show dates are Wednesday 26-31 July. anyone wishing to book now 02083026150 don't forget to ask for the £2 club discount.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thankyou Hymmi for your efforts in this but I've just rung Stone Leisure only to be told that the lady I need to speak to is not in till tomorrow :roll:

If I ran my business like some of these large one's I wouldn't be surprised if I lost customers !!!!!

I'm sure all will be O.K. and the lady in question _should_ be ringing me back tomorrow :roll:

I don't have a problem with running the rally (Still have to fit a trip to Germany in between yet) although I understand R&M are aware of the situation and are O.K. with still being the Marshall's.

I would just like to echo some of the comments already posted here, and although I stepped down from Rally Coordinator I am prepared to 'muck in', shame some others couldn't try getting their hands dirty.................it _is_ a thankless task but without the volunteers you wouldn't have your organised events.

Ian


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

I did ask Brenda at Stone Leisure to inform anyone that rang with any concerns that we are now sorted.

I have spoken to Richard & Mary they have to my knowledge never said they are not marshalling they are fine.

I too have now stood down as Rally Co-ord,but would just like to say thanks to all the fantastic people i have met at the rallies,many are now firm friends too and how much i have enjoyed doing the job.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Quote _"I have spoken to Richard & Mary they have to my knowledge never said they are not marshalling they are fine."_

Sorry Hymmi probably didn't explain that very well, I was referring to their current situation without an Internet connection and that if needs be I would have stepped in.

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Steve the post you had made was quite personal, below is the majority of the post concerned, i note that within it, you state that *"If someone can convince me that this is Stoneleisures fault and not the person from MHF I will gladly apologize"* Well i think the volunteers have stated their case and it proves that the fault did lie with Stones Leisure so I await your response to them.



> Ken
> I appreciate your loyalty to fellow moderators/organizers. I also appreciate the sometimes thankless task they do. What annoys me is I have spoken to numerous new and excisting members to try and get them to come to this rally, this can be checked quite easily and If needed members names given(sorry unable to remember new members)
> I have also requested that this rally be put as a sticky this was ignored check the posting.
> If M&D had not phoned and found out there was a problem then would a problem have surfaced? I was able to book supposedly at a MHF plot along with
> ...


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well I dont know I hop of for a few weeks and its all seem to be like second world war has broken out in the rally section. Jean and I have been working tirelessly all year sorting these rallies and it seems some of you ar'nt happy with whats been done, so why dont thoes of you that have plenty to say get on and do it all in future see if you can do any better than we have.

I am still away and have just popped into the library to use the internet so my time on here is limited, but when I return home I should like to see peace reigns in the rally section 


Jacquie


----------



## joe2369 (May 1, 2005)

now didn't that tell you eh


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> If someone can convince me that this is Stoneleisures fault and not the person from MHF I will gladly apologize


Nuke
If you are telling me that it was Stoneleisures fault? 
Then I apologize to whom it concerns.

Steve.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Steve, yes according to Hymmi it was Stone Leisures fault:-



> I have spoken to Stone Leisure this morning and it is all sorted they had mislaid the Driffield booking form


I hope that Hymmi reads this and your apology (to her) and reconsiders her decision to stand down as she has always worked extremely hard to make these rallies happen


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

[quote="stevercarIf you are telling me that it was Stoneleisures fault? 
Then I apologize to whom it concerns.

Steve.[/quote]

After the amount of criticism you leveled at the rally organisers I would have thought more than a 7 word apology was called for.

Olley


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Not really much of an apology, is it ?

Anne


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

OK folks, I think we have all said enough on this topic now. The original Driffield rally topic has now been reinstated thanks to the miracles of modern technology so I am locking this thread to avoid any further controversy.


----------

